# mrx.cl brings you to the MrExcel Message Board



## MrExcel (Dec 21, 2014)

After several months of a busy travel schedule, I am back in the office for two weeks and I am catching up on some things. A while ago, Rob Collie of PowerPivotPro suggested I should get a URL shortener.  Starting this morning, you can use:

http://mrx.cl to arrive at the board.  

100% of the credit goes to Rob. He came up with the name, using the .CL suffix for Chile.

It only works to arrive at the board home page. It would *not* work to post http://mrx.cl/forum/lounge-v-2-0/823350-blinking-excel-christmas-tree.html


----------

